# CCW Holders?



## FallGuy

I am just curious to see how many people on this forum actually have a Carry Concealed Weapon License.


----------



## Baldy

Yep! I got mine and so does the wife. If a man carry's nothing but a pocket kinfe he should get one. Ours in Florida says Concealed Weapons Permit. That can cover a lot of things.


----------



## Old Padawan

for a few years now. I am lucky enough to be allowed to carry at work. I carry 12 - 16 hours a ay 7 days a week. Holster comfort takes on a whole new comfort zone for that much carry.


----------



## teknoid

Baldy said:


> Yep! I got mine and so does the wife. If a man carry's nothing but a pocket kinfe he should get one. Ours in Florida says Concealed Weapons Permit. That can cover a lot of things.


Kentucky's too (Concealed carry deadly weapons permit). I was kind of surprised what I could carry after getting it. Switchblades, longer knives, and a lot of things I'd just hurt myself with (chucks, throwing stars, etc.) :numbchuck:

I've only had my permit for a week, but all I had to get used to was concealing. Open carry is legal here, too. :smt033


----------



## Phelptwan

Not yet...but i will be getting one sometime soon.


----------



## JimmySays

I feel every law abiding citizen who is mentally, physically and legally able to carry firearm should. It is your God given right to protect yourself and those close to you, and maybe those who are unable to help themselves.

Law enforcement officers are 1st responders, not the 1st people on the scene of a crime. They cannot be everywhere all of the time.
You owe it to yourself to carry. Period.


----------



## Todd

I've had mine for a bit over a year now. Still trying to convince the wife to get hers (at least she carries OC spray). Here in NC it's just a Concealed Handgun Permit, not Weapon. No automatic knives, stars, batons, etc. for me. Guess I'll just have to make do with my XD40 and/or my P3AT. :mrgreen:

I agree that more people should carry and should be more responsible for their own protection. The police can't be everywhere.


----------



## cincinnatijim

My wife and I each have Ohio CCWs. These are good for carrying a firearm only. She favors either a Kahr MK-9 or her HK P2000 SK. My favorite carry weapons are the S&W Model 60 with 3" barrel or a S&W MP .40C.


----------



## Kruz

had mine for about a month now, and am still getting used to carrying


----------



## Charlie

Had mine over 12 years (got it as soon as Texas passed the law and I got all my stuff done :mrgreen. Just a damn shame we have to PAY somebody every few years and go through the same crap every time. I don't think my fingerprints have changed much.......:smt076 The only difference between now and when I first got it is I'm considerably dumber and a little more ornery (is that a word?)!!! :anim_lol:


----------



## Mike Barham

I have them in AZ and CT, so with reciprocity/recognition, I can carry in most states I visit. Wish I could get one for CA, but that seems like an awful lot of trouble for an annual pilgrimage to wine country.

Been carrying for...I don't know...years.


----------



## Compass

Yes 14 Years now up here in New York.:draw:


----------



## Azkid53

*Have mine for 2 years now ...................*

:enforcer:: smt068

I would not leave the house without it.All states (and countries) should have it available to there citizens.

:smt039:smt039


----------



## big dutchman

have had it for 7 years now in michigan. i'm also leading a small crusade to 'arm' my buddies both with handguns and consealed permits. i well armed community is a safe community.


----------



## a1huntingsupply

Had my Texas CHL for about a year now :smt023


----------



## FallGuy

Thanks for taking part in the poll! I am glad to be a part of a group that has like minded views and attitudes.


----------



## hargroder

*Ccw*

Have a Louisiana Concealed Handgun Permit. Got it over a month ago. I feel naked without my gun and never leave home without it. I carry to protect my family and my business. I am a car dealer and a few years ago, a fellow car dealer was killed by 2 bg's trying to rob him. He was a retired state trooper and has his 9 mm in the desk drawer. I feel if he would have had it on his person there would be 2 dead bg's and a retired state trooper enjoying his life. I only carry a keltec p32 but I am apretty good shot with it. I feel I need to carry something with more stopping power but it would be hard to conceal in shorts or blue jeans. WHAT A GREAT FREEDOM WE HAVE IN AMERICA TO CARRY WEAPONS TO DEFEND OURSELF. THANKS TO ALL VETERANS AND CURRENT MILITARY FOR OUR FREEDOM. GOD BLESS US ALL!


----------



## rachilders

My wife and I have Texas CC permits and one of my son's got his from S.C. recently (he lives near Charleston).


----------



## TOF

I have one.

In Arizona we can carry open but if we go into a post office and a few other places we need to leave the weapon in the car. Without the carry permit, if you stuff it under the seat or a coat so passerby's won't see it you are breaking the law. I got my permit as much to allow hiding the pistol momentarily as to actualy carry concealed.

I do carry concealed part of the time but open most of the time.

We need to excercise our open carry right if we wish to keep it. IMHO

Enjoy.:smt1099


----------



## jenglish

I have had a CCW permit since I was of legal age to acquire one, and I encourage others to do so.


----------



## P97

Wife, I, Son, Daughter-in-law all have ours. Whole Family except kids.


----------



## purple72

*ccw*

Yep, lifetime. Now trying to convince the better half. All in due time.


----------



## stormbringerr

*chl*



Charlie said:


> Had mine over 12 years (got it as soon as Texas passed the law and I got all my stuff done :mrgreen. Just a damn shame we have to PAY somebody every few years and go through the same crap every time. I don't think my fingerprints have changed much.......


fingerprints! :mrgreen: good one charlie


----------



## JACK

I Have Been Carrying For A About 18 Months With Ohio, Pa And Nh. This Gives Me About 32 States.

I Carry Everywhere But At Work. I Do Carry To Work, Though. This Is My First Post. Hope I Got It Right!


----------



## Charlie

Welcome to the forum, Jack. Enjoy:mrgreen:


----------



## JDJHNTR

I got mine.............:smt1099


----------



## kingalls

Got mine too...Texas CHL


----------



## Guest

Have had one 18 years in NH. It gives me reciprocity in 22 states. Have though about a Utah permit as well as that will add some key states that I spend some time in when the snow flies up here.

What we need is a Federal Reciprocity Law that guarantees all states will honor our permits.

I have two primary carry pieces with the main one an SP-101 in 357 Mag carried in a "Simply Rugger" Silver Dollar pancake or Pocket Protector or a Ken Null Vampire and my summer attire pocket mouse gun is a NAA 5 shot revolver in 22 Mag. That just rides in my front pocket.


----------



## Guest

I've had my 'CWP' for about 12+ yrs. now. Only means I carry legal now.


----------



## tkstae

I just applied for my CCW permit here in Missouri. It will be a few weeks till it and the pistol I orderd come in. That's ok because it gives me some time to learn as much as I can.


----------



## stetson

Wife and I been carrying since 2001.


----------



## Loadmaster

Have one from WA state, waiting on one from FL.


----------



## tgrogan

I answered yes in the poll but I technically haven't picked it up yet. I will be going in on the 20th to get my picture taken etc.

Considering getting a permit from Utah since it is accepted in so many places.


----------



## Guest

Moved back to NH in 1988 and got a license and have had it every since. It gives me 22 states with the reciprocity agreements. Last year I sent an e-mail to the Governors office and expressed my views that they hadn't negotiated any new agreements since he took office and would appreciate a little more effort toward that end. At that time we had it with 20 states and then recently two more came on line. I felt pretty good until I checked and the two that were added passed regulations that they would honor any CCL. Oh well.


----------



## Airedale

I have my Ky. CCL and carry daily. I am fortunate to work for a pro gun boss. 

I have an Ed Brown Kobra Carry on my hip as I type this. Mrs. Airedale also has her license and carries daily.

Dave


----------



## PanaDP

Unfortunately not. It's nearly an impossibility for me since I live in Los Angeles county and I am neither famous, rich, or a contributer to Sherriff Baca's last campaign.:smt076


----------



## xd40c

I have one for MD and am preparing to apply in FLA. 

MD permit is are all but useless. They give the permit, but then put restrictions on where you can carry.

I am able to carry to/from work, to/from the bank (Work bank), and on normal business activities. So what does this mean? If I'm on my way home and want to stop at the store, I must dis-arm, unload the weapon, secure it in an enclosed case or holster in the trunk. You see the grocery store is outside of my restrictions. Same if I'm at work. If I go out on a job, I can't stop at 7-11 for a cup of joe without going through the hole disarming thing:smt076. They want you to say "why bother". Meanwhile we've go Murder Capital USA 30 miles away in Baltimore. Baltimore has 1/10 of NYC population but half as many murders. You really do take your life in hands when you go down there. And are the police under any legal obligation to protect you??? NO! Their first obligation is to make it home safe. (Can't really blame them for that.)

Wow what a rant...


----------



## k1w1t1m

My wife and I have ours. My wife's is from Arkansas as that is where we live. I am not yet a citizen so mine is a Florida out-of -state permit.


----------



## spacedoggy

From 1982 to 1999 I had a part time job with an agency I won't mention. I did not carry a badge but I had an identification card that allowed me to carry all the time almost anywhere including a federal court but I would have to give them 24 hour notice that I was coming. It also allowed me to carry in a number of over sea countries but again had to let them know I was coming and get permission. It had nothing to do with the military. It had to do with what I carried with me. I carried 24/7 for years and when I moved to the NE in the early 90's I stop carrying all the time. Got even use to not carrying. Just didn't feel threaten. Then something happen in late 90's that made me carry 24/7 again. Gave my identification card back in 99 and gave up great benefits and had to get a state permit.


----------



## Tactical Tom

Had mine here in Kentucky for about 4yrs now, I carry everywhere but at work, It would be kinda hard back in that Coalmine to do my job & pack heat too ! :mrgreen:


----------



## tgrogan

xd40c said:


> I have one for MD and am preparing to apply in FLA.
> 
> MD permit is are all but useless. They give the permit, but then put restrictions on where you can carry.
> 
> I am able to carry to/from work, to/from the bank (Work bank), and on normal business activities. So what does this mean? If I'm on my way home and want to stop at the store, I must dis-arm, unload the weapon, secure it in an enclosed case or holster in the trunk. You see the grocery store is outside of my restrictions. Same if I'm at work. If I go out on a job, I can't stop at 7-11 for a cup of joe without going through the hole disarming thing:smt076. They want you to say "why bother". Meanwhile we've go Murder Capital USA 30 miles away in Baltimore. Baltimore has 1/10 of NYC population but half as many murders. You really do take your life in hands when you go down there. And are the police under any legal obligation to protect you??? NO! Their first obligation is to make it home safe. (Can't really blame them for that.)
> 
> Wow what a rant...


I'm impressed that you even have one at all. I used to live in MD, in fact, I lived in Baltimore. I moved from Baltimore (Brooklyn Park area) after I watched 1 of 5 gangbangers almost shoot my neighbor.

I was eating dinner and saw the group of them strutting down the middle of the street with a dog. For some reason I just sensed that they were trouble, so I continued to watch them as they walked in front of my house. It was about this time that my neighbor rounded the corner on his way home and the gang made little effort to move, so he ended up passing by very close to them.

There is only street parking in that area so he parked at the curb and headed for his door. I was still watching the group and could tell that the 'leader' was incensed at this flagrant disregard for his 'position'. So the guy motions to another member of the gang who pulls out a semi-auto and hands it to the 'leader' who runs over toward my neighbor.

All I could think was "Oh my God!" I told my wife and kids to get out of the front room and I called 911. I was able to give a pretty good description because these punks just continued their strutting across the park like nothing was going on.

I was actually surprised but the LEOs intercepted them at the next street, 4 squad cars. I guess that should tell you something about where I lived, the police just hung out there until something happened...and something apparently always did.

So now I live in Idaho, and in a way, I kind of wish Idaho had more qualification requirements so my CWL would be accepted in more places. There is no qualification requirement here. I practice and I train on a regular basis, because when the time comes, I want to know that I will operate accordingly. The only way to do that is to 'train'. Not just going to the range and practice squeezing the trigger, I do that too, but that is only part of the program.

Anyway, we WERE planning on moving back to MD/DC/VA area because my career path is best suited in that area. I have vowed NOT to ever move back to MD, though. I will move to VA where I actually have rights. I really hope the Supreme Court upholds the DC Appeals court decision, and settles the issue once and for all (which will actually be for the next 20-30 years or so).

And you thought YOU were ranting.:smt1099:anim_lol:


----------



## Natureboypkr

*ccw*

I just got mine today:smt023


----------



## Strabo40

I have had a CCW for about 15 years. Started off in Indiana and now in Alabama. I used to just put my weapon in the car and leave it there most of the time but now am carrying most of the time except at work and school (university).


----------



## Rustycompass

*~ anwsers A & C*

My wife & I have had a Florida CCW's for 10 + years now and I am a member of an FDLE State law enforcement agency.


----------



## 3Reds

I have a Texas CC. Have had it for a few months now. Wandering Man insists that I carry my gun all the time. I carry it in my purse and I am having trouble getting used to the extra weight.


----------



## 45 doctor

I've had mine for several years now. If you are thinking about getting your's can't make up your mind, take this simple test;

1. GUN OWNER._____
2. VICTIM._____

CHOOSE ONE.


----------



## Guest

Got mine almost a year ago. Conditions in the real world make protecting yourself and familiy a real necessity. Chances of something bad happening are a lot greater now than even a few years ago, so I am doing what I think I need to do to thwart an evil doer.


----------



## .357mag1

I applied for mine about a week ago. Usually takes 3-4 weeks to go through


----------



## FHBrumb

No CCW in Wisconsin.:smt076

I'm looking into getting a PI or Private Security Agent License, which will allow open carry, in most places in WI. Even then, no concealed.

I know a guy that has a PI business. I might see if he can "hire" me, and then I can apply for the PI licensing without the background or education.

It looks like WI and IL are the last hold outs on CCW. Every now and again, it comes up here, and gets voted down. I have no idea why. We have a bazillion hunters, but none of them want CCW? I dunno...


----------



## Night Gunner

*what do they say*

2 cents smart and a pound foolish, they need to get into it and get on there pollitical leaders i used to live in ILL. and it was a joke.


----------



## benzuncle

*The Mail Delivers!*

My CCW license came in the mail yesterday! :smt168
I'm good to go.


----------



## cupsz71

Had mine for just over a week now. Still trying to find a good holster for my 92FS that works. :smt023


----------



## TOF

Never mind. I missed a page.

:smt1099


----------



## brett30030

Had mine for a year or two(?). Enough now that i feel like am half naked without my ccw in my pocket.


----------



## Silly

Yes. NH for about a year. Can't carry in the Communistwealth of Massachusetts though.


----------



## lmlong

Have had my Iowa permit for about a month now, it is a good feeling to know if the need ever arises you can protect yourself and those around you. Should have done it a long time ago.


----------



## NAS T MAG

*Permit*

I currently have two. Ohio resident and PA non-resident. Lots of states will accept one or the other.


----------



## cncguns

Yep, got mine


----------



## Ricks2524

Ohio and New Hampshire, Need to renew my Ohio in a couple of months


----------



## Xander

FHBrumb said:


> No CCW in Wisconsin.:smt076
> 
> I'm looking into getting a PI or Private Security Agent License, which will allow open carry, in most places in WI. Even then, no concealed.
> 
> I know a guy that has a PI business. I might see if he can "hire" me, and then I can apply for the PI licensing without the background or education.
> 
> It looks like WI and IL are the last hold outs on CCW. Every now and again, it comes up here, and gets voted down. I have no idea why. We have a bazillion hunters, but none of them want CCW? I dunno...


Actually, in Wisconsin there is no law that says you can't open carry. If you want to you can strap a pistol to each hip and go about your business. The only thing the police can charge you with is creating a public disturbance.

I'm new to guns, got my XD9 5" (tactical) last week but haven't been to a range yet. The reason for the 5" was .... no CC so why go sub compact? It is manly for home protection and the range.

When (if) WI gets CC I'll be first in line for a XD9SC.


----------



## RoadRnnr69

I recieved my CCW, or CPL in Michigan, last summer


----------



## fusion

Had mine ever since we were able to in North Carolina. I've been carrying ever since.
fusion


----------



## glock27bill

I've had mine in Virginia for a few year now.

The best thing is that it gets me around the one handgun a month law.

The downside ( I didn't realize until told by my FFL guy) is that multiple handgun purchases get reported seperately to the D.O.J.

Buying more than one in a single purchase triggers the paperwork.

Oh well, if Mukasey visits me, maybe he'd like to go plinking.


----------



## Ford Truck

I have an Indiana License To Carry Handgun. How I carry it is up to me. I also have a Non-Resident New Hampshire Pistol/Revolver License. Either will allow concealed carry, but neither mandate it. I've got the paperwork for my Florida Concealed Weapons Permit, but am saving nickels & dimes to pay for it. I understand there's no open carry in Florida.


----------



## Ram Rod

Voted. Thanks for the poll.


----------



## jmg

I do´not need any license here in my country as i´m a staff sargeant of the Portuguese Army.


----------



## Todd

jmg said:


> I do´not need any license here in my country as i´m a staff sargeant of the Portuguese Army.


Would you be able to obtain one as a private citizen or does Portugal make that very difficult?


----------



## BeefyBeefo

Can't get one, I wish I could. Stupid Illinois laws  I need to move to a free state.

-Jeff-


----------



## FHBrumb

Xander said:


> Actually, in Wisconsin there is no law that says you can't open carry. If you want to you can strap a pistol to each hip and go about your business. The only thing the police can charge you with is creating a public disturbance.
> 
> I'm new to guns, got my XD9 5" (tactical) last week but haven't been to a range yet. The reason for the 5" was .... no CC so why go sub compact? It is manly for home protection and the range.
> 
> When (if) WI gets CC I'll be first in line for a XD9SC.


There are laws regarding "going armed" that are seperate from the concealment laws. I agree that there is no law specifically banning open carry, but the "going armed" laws are also important.

There's also the "going armed does not require going anywhere" part...

And also, a person traveling in their car with a loaded pistol locked in their glove box is guilty of a crime.

And even if the pistol is sitting on the seat and is not "plainly visable" from the outside of the car from the perspective of a passer by, you are also guilty of a crime.

I'm voting for Greene...:smt1099 Then hopefully applying for a CCW.:smt023


----------



## jmg

As a private citizen it´s very dificult to buy a gun in Portugal and it´s more dificult to get a permit to carry.
The regular citizen can only buy 25 acp (semi auto) and 32 (revolver), while LE and armed force can buy almost everything but only two guns of each category.
1st category: 32 acp to 45 acp.
2nd category: 25 acp and 32 revolver.
So here it´s quite impossible to have collections like some of you have.:smt022


----------



## FHBrumb

BeefyBeefo said:


> Can't get one, I wish I could. Stupid Illinois laws  I need to move to a free state.
> 
> -Jeff-


Vermont


----------



## niadhf

Silly said:


> Yes. NH for about a year. Can't carry in the Communistwealth of Massachusetts though.


Mass will allow you to carry. If you jump though thier hoops and apply for a non-resident (and receive it of course). But they are supposed to be pretty good if you already have one in your state. (much as I hear N.H is)


----------



## GTD

No:smt022 I need to move out of Illinois!


----------



## DLSeeAmerica

I just applied for mine a few days ago, so it's in the mail.


----------



## AndyF150

I have had my TX CHL since 2000. I got my peace officers license and was commissioned in 2004 so I haven't really had a need for it since. However, I did renew it in 2005.


----------



## camguy

I've had mine here in Virginia since December.


----------



## tex45acp

I will renew my Texas CHL for the 2nd time in August. I would not want to be without it for any reason. Both sons will also join me during my renewal for their first time. I am one proud papa!!!!


----------



## Thunderhawk

Yup, I have one. Now I need a class for a Utah permit.


----------



## submoa

I have one and the wife has one. She didn't when we first met. 

Took her to the range with me and she was hooked. 

Started her carrying the house .38. Good for about a year, then all of the sudden, too 'Knobby,' wanted a 'Flat' gun.

Got her a PPK. Flat, got all the Bond sexiness and she can shoot 2" groups. Then around XMAS... the PPK is too much of a 'Toy', .380 Hydrashoks don't have enough 'Stopping Power,' sights are crap in low light.

Now, after spending a grand on her early Valentines... She now carries a shiny new EMP. Condition One of course...

Having a wife with a CCW sure ain't cheap. I've started saving for the hard chromed subcompact .50AE I'll have to buy in another 2 years. On the bright side, I'm looking for a good ankle holster for my new PPK.:mrgreen:


----------



## 54omle

JACK said:


> I Have Been Carrying For A About 18 Months With Ohio, Pa And Nh. This Gives Me About 32 States.
> 
> I Carry Everywhere But At Work. I Do Carry To Work, Though. This Is My First Post. Hope I Got It Right!


I have mine in OH, PA and NH as well. I carry about everywhere, someplaces I go it just wouldn't be legal to do so. That's the difference I guess, we do it legally the bad guys don't. My wife is going to start her "NRA First Steps" tomorrow morning.


----------



## uncle ben

I like the look of that bar graph! I actually expected their to be more votes for "no". Unfortunately, I'm one of the votes for "no". I live in LA County in California, so I can't do much about it.


----------



## Guest

I've had mine for 10 yrs. My wife and youngest boy 'finally' start their class tonight a 6.Then finish up tomorrow morning.


----------



## Guest

Well, they did done passed. Now to sent it into SLED.


----------



## khellandros66

35 days now... Kahr PM9

Cheers

Bobby


----------



## Mark Metz

*On the way*

Took the class last month...getting the permit next month. In Missouri it is only good for handguns, not knives...


----------



## rtmpgh

I've got PA , non-resident Utah and non-resident Florida


----------



## zhurdan

Have had mine for close to 10 years now. One major incident over 10 years... not bad.

Zhur


----------



## stormbringerr

yes, in Texas they are called CHL concealed handgun lic. i just got mine in the mail last Wednesday march 18,2008 it took four months because i was rather wild in my youth. lots of record pulling and hoops to jump through.:smt083


----------



## TcRoc

Carry permit here for about 10 years and hope we never lose that right


----------



## 54omle

Ohio's is actually a concealed handgun license as well. My opinion is that NOBODY will protect you (and your family) as well as you. It's our duty to protect ourselves and even has been bourne out in court that it is NOT the police who are responsible for your protection. So, it's not only your right it is your responsibility. 

I have qualified eight different pistols here in Ohio. (no castle doctrine) Not a requirement but a good idea. Should you use any of them in your or someone else's defense the person or their family can sue you. A question that is sure to come up in your deposition is "Are you qualified to use that weapon." That's not part of the law, but, it will get asked, I can answer Yes and prove it from my records at the chl school. off my soap box. Just my opinion and it's worth about as much as you paid to get it.


----------



## stormbringerr

thats a good idea,how exactly do you get qualified w/a given weapon? what all does it entail and how do you prove it?


----------



## TampaSsgt

I am an ex-LEO, hadn't carried off duty since I left back in the 80's.......

BUT, VA Tech finally convinced me it was time to start carrying concealed again.

The idea of my wife and I being at the mall and some slimeball coming in trying to kill us and the only thing I had to defend us with was a swiss army knife didn't set too well with me.

There are very few "gun free" zones here in the free State of Florida, but where there are, I refuse to go.

God Bless America and God Bless the Second Amendment. 

:smt023 :smt1099


----------



## Bastet

I voted yes even though I don't have the permit in my hand yet. But I should in about a month. ;-)


----------



## gmaske

Applied for and still waiting and waiting and waiting..........:smt022
Soon I should think


----------



## Water-Man

RTMPGH...Didn't know Florida had a non-resident permit.


----------



## Todd

Water-Man said:


> RTMPGH...Didn't know Florida had a non-resident permit.


Florida just has a permit. They do not have a separate resident and non-resident. The requirements and fees are the same for residents and non-residents. My FL permit looks identical to Baldy's and Jeff Ward's, only they have a FL address and mine is a NC ..... for now.


----------



## BeefyBeefo

Florida is a great permit for people that can't get one in their own state, for when traveling  Utah is also a popular option for out of state.

-Jeff-


----------



## mtlmgc

I need to get one, can anyone tell me how to start the process in PA.


----------



## Todd

mtlmgc said:


> I need to get one, can anyone tell me how to start the process in PA.


http://www.pafoa.org/law/carrying-firearms/concealed-carry

or call your local PD.


----------



## mtlmgc

I picked up my application from the sheriff's office yesterday, thanks for the link though. I used to work in the Philly area from time to time, nice to know that the carry laws are different there.


----------



## blue d

Have had ny North Carolina permit for six months now. Happy that it covers 32 states.


----------



## JohnnyFlake

I have had a CCW and have been actively carrying for 6 1/2 years now!


----------



## CuriousGeorge

JimmySays said:


> I feel every law abiding citizen who is mentally, physically and legally able to carry firearm should. It is your God given right to protect yourself and those close to you, and maybe those who are unable to help themselves.
> 
> Law enforcement officers are 1st responders, not the 1st people on the scene of a crime. They cannot be everywhere all of the time.
> You owe it to yourself to carry. Period.


Jimmy I agree look at what happened to the guy in Ohio the other day struck down by a car and people walked over looked at him and never even called 911 for a minute and 1/2 what the hell is happening to our society....I feel if I can protect myself in someway than I should because I TRUST KNOW ONE....


----------



## CuriousGeorge

Charlie said:


> Had mine over 12 years (got it as soon as Texas passed the law and I got all my stuff done :mrgreen. Just a damn shame we have to PAY somebody every few years and go through the same crap every time. I don't think my fingerprints have changed much.......:smt076 The only difference between now and when I first got it is I'm considerably dumber and a little more ornery (is that a word?)!!! :anim_lol:


Charlie in KY we do not have to take anything over just renew the license, we are given a federal license................By the way I am glad I do not live in ohio...


----------



## sesquipedalian101

teknoid said:


> Kentucky's too (Concealed carry deadly weapons permit). I was kind of surprised what I could carry after getting it. Switchblades, longer knives, and a lot of things I'd just hurt myself with (chucks, throwing stars, etc.) :numbchuck:
> :smt033


Gotta be careful with that!

WA state calls it a "Concealed Weapons Permit" but it covers ONLY firearms. (As a matter of fact, I think it only covers handguns -- but don't quote me on that -- gotta check.) We have reciprocity with a number of states (seven, I think -- but don't quote me on that -- gotta check); but, if you have a permit that Washington honors which covers other "deadly weapons" in your state, it covers ONLY firearms while you are in Washington.

-101-


----------



## Natureboypkr

I got mine October 2007


----------



## teknoid

sesquipedalian101 said:


> Gotta be careful with that!
> 
> WA state calls it a "Concealed Weapons Permit" but it covers ONLY firearms. (As a matter of fact, I think it only covers handguns -- but don't quote me on that -- gotta check.) We have reciprocity with a number of states (seven, I think -- but don't quote me on that -- gotta check); but, if you have a permit that Washington honors which covers other "deadly weapons" in your state, it covers ONLY firearms while you are in Washington.
> 
> -101-


Yep, gotta be careful. I got my info from the KY state police web site. :smt023


----------



## atbarr

FallGuy said:


> I am just curious to see how many people on this forum actually have a Carry Concealed Weapon License.


I've had mine for about two months. I guess I'm a slow learner. :mrgreen:

Stay Safe,

A.T.


----------



## RevDerb

FallGuy said:


> I am just curious to see how many people on this forum actually have a Carry Concealed Weapon License.


Don't have it yet but have taken the class and will be submitting my application to the county clerk of my new residence next week.


----------



## tekhead1219

Got mine September 2007.


----------



## Tracker

NC about a year now trying to get the wife to get hers


----------



## MasterBlaster

I carry my "life insurance" everyday. Pistol in my waistband gives me a little peace of mind.


----------



## BigJim22602

Just got mine

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## RevDerb

RevDerb said:


> Don't have it yet but have taken the class and will be submitting my application to the county clerk of my new residence next week.


Update: Applied on June 27 and expect to receive it on July 16. I'll be a happy camper (and my wife won't be.)

:smt023


----------



## mtlmgc

Just got my permit yesterday, a glorious day!!!! Now, how to hide my Beretta without being noticed.


----------



## BigJim22602

http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterPG3.asp?ProductID=915&GunID=19

This is a nice holster, but you will need to wear your shirt on the outside.

I have a U.S.A. holster, for my Bersa 380, and will shortly be buying the same for my Sig 228. I love this holtser as it is is tuckable.
http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterPG3.asp?ProductID=2888&GunID=296

Maybe Galco is working on the U.S.A for the Beretta? I have a Taurus PT92 I wouldn't mind getting the U.S.A for too.

Congrats and Good luck :smt023


----------



## mtlmgc

Thanks for the links, I like that style of holster and its probably what I'll get. At first I thought I would like a paddle holster but with the size of the 92 it looks like the end of the barrel would be sticking down past a normal length shirt. I've been putting the gun IWB in different positions anyway just to get a feel for what is the most comfortable and inconspicuous. I might get a paddle holster for cooler times of the year when I'm wearing a jacket but, for summer IWB seems to be the way to go.


----------



## Playboy Penguin

*I have three permits.*

Oregon, Washington, and Florida. I had to get WA and OR because even though they border each other and both are "shall issue" they do not honor each others permits. Florida I obtained simply because it gave me a big chunk of the rest of the country...including AL and GA (which do not honor my WA or OR permits) where I often find myself.

I am also ex-LE in WV.


----------



## RotorHead

I've taken the class, paid the TAX, and submitted all the paperwork, now all I have to do is check the mailbox.


----------



## Mike Barham

CuriosGeorge said:


> Charlie in KY we do not have to take anything over just renew the license, we are given a federal license................By the way I am glad I do not live in ohio...


Okay, I'm a little late on this, but: _Say what?_

How does a _state_ issue any kind of _federal_ CCW license?


----------



## Old Padawan

BigJim22602 said:


> Maybe Galco is working on the U.S....'t tolerate a full size gun in that position.


----------



## Dredd

Mike Barham said:


> Okay, I'm a little late on this, but: _Say what?_
> 
> How does a _state_ issue any kind of _federal_ CCW license?


They don't, but it's good in multiple states. That's what I think anyhow.

My FL CCW permit is good in 32 states. Although I have to abide by all the state laws of the state I am in. For instance I can carry billy clubs, and other non-lethal weapons concealed if I choose, even knives. Other states may only allow firearms which means I cannot carry a knife there concealed even if you do so in FL.

Maybe that's what was meant? Multiple states via reciprocity?


----------



## ghost stang

I got mine in NC a few months back it was right after I got my Taurus. I wouldn't leave home with out it anymore.


----------



## Growler67

Had one for Colorado. Moved here in February and had to wait 6 months before getting one for Washington.


----------



## Jackle1886

Got my permit this summer, and have carried every legal moment I can.


----------



## BeefyBeefo

BeefyBeefo said:


> Can't get one, I wish I could. Stupid Illinois laws  I need to move to a free state.
> 
> -Jeff-


UPDATE! :mrgreen:

Now that I HAVE actually moved to a free state, it won't be too long now. Took my CWP class today and will be submitting my application for the permit as soon as my Colorado driver's license arrives. Woohoo!! :smt023 From there, it's up to 90 days until I actually receive it.

-Jeff-


----------



## Thallas

I just got my permit today, The letter came in the mail and I ran to the Clerk's office...Directly to the office, didnt pass go and didnt get the $200...damn, I knew I forgot something.


----------



## kcdano

I have KS and Utah can carry in 33 states


----------



## iajeep

checkin in from Iowa. I do have one but luckily. Were still one of the few states that are not "shall issue". It is determined by the sheriffs here if they want to give them or not.


----------



## revolvers&w

In Indiana we have a permit to carry our handguns with no form open or concealed.


----------



## jb1023

I finally made my appointment with the local sheriff. I have to wait 2 weeks for my appointment and then 4-12 weeks for my permit. You'd think that for $152 they could afford to hire an extra person or two to help with the process.


----------



## BeefyBeefo

jb1023 said:


> I finally made my appointment with the local sheriff. I have to wait 2 weeks for my appointment and then 4-12 weeks for my permit. You'd think that for $152 they could afford to hire an extra person or two to help with the process.


You had to make an appointment down there? That's interesting. I just submitted my application in Larimer County. I actually called to make sure I _didn't_ need an appointment. I was surprised at the fact that you just walk-in, submit your forms and money orders, they take your picture and fingerprints and away you go. Good luck. :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## jb1023

Yeah, appts are required. According to the web site it will take about 20-30 minutes to do the "interview", fingerprinting and photo shoot.


----------



## BeefyBeefo

jb1023 said:


> Yeah, appts are required. According to the web site it will take about 20-30 minutes to do the "interview", fingerprinting and photo shoot.


Interview? 

That's weird. Let me know how it goes. I'm curious to see what this "interview" is.

-Jeff-


----------



## jb1023

I had my appt today. I was about 15 minutes early, did not want to risk getting lost down there and missing my appt, was not an issue. within 2 minutes of walking in I was sitting with the lady who took my papers. The only questions she asked what what state I was born in and if the pic she took was acceptable. I was back in my car 1-2 minutes before my scheduled appt. She did say that I would have my permit via the mail in 4-5 weeks. Other than the cost it was as painless as possible. Once I get my permit I will post on the actual time frame.


----------



## BeefyBeefo

4-5 weeks?!?!?!?!?!? I hope mine arrives that fast. The guy that took my picture and papers said it usually takes about 60 days. The normal timeframe is 60-90 days. I'll be interested to hear when it arrives. I submitted my application on the 21st. Good luck. :smt023:watching:

:smt069-Jeff-:smt069


----------



## jadog

Here in CA I am lucky to be in LE or I probably wouldn't be able to get one the way things are going...


----------



## IndyRob

I applied for my Indiana license in Aug and received my lifetime PPL (Personal Protection License) in Sept.

I'm happy to have a lifetime license, the state wants to do away with lifetime and stick with 4 year licenses. Apparently someone is not happy with all of the renewal revenue they're losing on lifetime licenses.


----------



## Dynamik1

Applied for mine in Chatham County, NC a couple weeks ago. Clerk told me it would be about 3-4 weeks! I'll believe it when I see it! Oddly enough, they didnt require a photo - must not have a picture on it!


----------



## Todd

Dynamik1 said:


> Oddly enough, they didnt require a photo - must not have a picture on it!


No photo. Just a laminated card. But then again,since we have to carry an additional photo ID with our permits here, I guess it's a cost savings not to have to process and print a photo.


----------



## jk27

Have mine in TX, also a non-resident FL. Nice to be able to fight my way to a rifle.


----------



## ski_crazy

Here is Missouri it only take a couple weeks from start to finish. My wife and I and three other friends took the CCW class on a Sunday. Took our papers to the sheriffs office on Monday. Paid the money orders and had our finger prints done. We were called 10 days later to pick up our approved papers and then headed straight to the DMV to get our separate photo I.D. permit showing CCW. So very painless except for the 8 hour class.


----------



## FallGuy

Does any of the admins know which thread has been running the longest? I started this thread well over a year ago and it is still going strong.


----------



## Todd

FallGuy said:


> Does any of the admins know which thread has been running the longest? I started this thread well over a year ago and it is still going strong.


The Pics of New Members thread has been up since 04/06 and was still being added to as of last month; and I'm sure will get more photos. That may be a the winner of _active_ threads because _technically_, any thread that wasn't closed is still running.


----------



## ruining

I just applied for mine a couple of weeks ago. They say it takes 30 days here. It was nothing but about $60, a physical description of myself and fingerprints. About 10 minutes and I was on my way. I feel kind of lame being so excited for it to come, but I can't wait. It's the best Christmas present to myself ever.


----------



## BeefyBeefo

ruining said:


> I feel kind of lame being so excited for it to come, but I can't wait.


Not lame at all. 44 days and counting here. :smt069

-Jeff-


----------



## Todd

BeefyBeefo said:


> Not lame at all. 44 days and counting here. :smt069
> 
> -Jeff-


You've been itchin' for your permit for so long, I'm surprised you don't have the wait time down to the minute and second. :smt033


----------



## BeefyBeefo

Todd said:


> You've been itchin' for your permit for so long, I'm surprised you don't have the wait time down to the minute and second. :smt033


:anim_lol::anim_lol::smt023

No kidding. I only had to graduate from college, move back to Chicago, and then move across the Country for this to become a possibility. :anim_lol:

-Jeff-


----------



## TOF

BeefyBeefo said:


> :anim_lol::anim_lol::smt023
> 
> No kidding. I only had to graduate from college, move back to Chicago, and then move across the Country for this to become a possibility. :anim_lol:
> 
> -Jeff-


Hey Jeff,
Haven't they told you about the finger print screw up yet?? :smt083


----------



## usmamg

Jeff is living the american dream...it will come soon!


----------



## BeefyBeefo

TOF said:


> Hey Jeff,
> Haven't they told you about the finger print screw up yet??


:numbchuck: I would be so mad...:smt076

I need to go sell myself so I can by a gun belt. :anim_lol:



usmamg said:


> Jeff is living the american dream...it will come soon!


Unemployed and broke is hardly the American dream. :anim_lol:

-Jeff-


----------



## ProjectCamaro

Charlie said:


> Had mine over 12 years (got it as soon as Texas passed the law and I got all my stuff done :mrgreen. Just a damn shame we have to PAY somebody every few years and go through the same crap every time. I don't think my fingerprints have changed much.......:smt076 The only difference between now and when I first got it is I'm considerably dumber and a little more ornery (is that a word?)!!! :anim_lol:


Don't complain, here in WI we have *NO *CCW laws at all. Only criminals have guns here.


----------



## BT2Flip

ProjectCamaro said:


> Don't complain, here in WI we have *NO *CCW laws at all. Only criminals have guns here.


TOO CLOSE TO Illinois...THATS JUST WRONG !

I and my wife carry NH and she holds Mass CC,HC (she has friends in HIGH places):smt082


----------



## jb1023

jb1023 said:


> I had my appt today. I was about 15 minutes early, did not want to risk getting lost down there and missing my appt, was not an issue. within 2 minutes of walking in I was sitting with the lady who took my papers. The only questions she asked what what state I was born in and if the pic she took was acceptable. I was back in my car 1-2 minutes before my scheduled appt. She did say that I would have my permit via the mail in 4-5 weeks. Other than the cost it was as painless as possible. Once I get my permit I will post on the actual time frame.


I checked the mail again today, as I have everyday since applying, and low and behold there it was. My permit accompanied by a letter from the El Paso county CO sheriff. 57 days, counting mailing time, and I am legal, the permit was actually issued on 12/31/2008.


----------



## mplecha

I voted no. I don't have a permit yet, but I'm taking the class next week.


----------



## jdeere9750

Every member of my family has thier license. Mom and I actually took the class together, and my brother and dad took it together. How's that for family bonding?


----------



## buck32

JD, nice!!!!


----------



## will

Carry in NC.


----------



## kenw

I live in NJ.

'nuff said.

K


----------



## Ricardokid

Yep, I've got mine! Never leave home without it!


----------



## Sureshot45

Permitted since 1993, carry every day everywhere.


----------



## TheReaper

Yes I do and so do my wife and son.


----------



## SaltyDog

I have my OH CCL and just got my PA CCL. That gives me a total of about 32 States now.


----------



## kingnova

New to CPL, 2 months now.


----------



## nky1129

Took the class a little over a week ago. Now the dreaded wait.


----------



## tekhead1219

tekhead1219 said:


> Got mine September 2007.


Update...Wife got hers in May of '08 and two of my three sons got theirs last week.:smt023


----------



## Tuefelhunden

I need a permit? Just kidding. 18+ years here. Congrates tekhead. My wife took the class but never followed through and got the permit. Just not interested unfortunately.


----------



## Cheff1983

Well I am new here and new to handgun ownership. I will be applying for my permit and so will my wife in the upcoming months.


----------



## H0LLYW00D

Living in Canada there are provisions for a CCW called an ATC but the requirements cannot be satisfied as a civilian, just they way the government likes it. I hope one day this will change


----------



## BigSkiff

Yup. carry full time.


----------



## wildcatbrownhound

:smt1099Had mine for about two years now. I carry a High Standard 22 mag. 2 shot Der. on me at all times. Just bought a Beretta 84FS Cheeta 380 that is never to far away.:smt1099


----------



## OwensDad

would love to, but I live in Orange County, California. I guess I don't need to explain......


----------



## shakermach

I am still waiting on mine to come back from the state. Sent it off two months and 1 week ago.....hopefully it will arive anyday now.


----------



## rahrah12

I have had mine for a little over 6 months now...I live in Lynnwood (just North of Seattle) and it took me 2 days from handing in my paperwork to get my permit. No class or anything. 

I actually wish they would have made me take a class. I would have known a lot more then I did...


----------



## Brevard

Took me two weeks after doing all my papers. Glad they didnt send mine in the mail. Instead the Sheriff's department called me and told me I could pick it up. Tomorrow would have made three weeks.


----------



## TheManRSW

I bought a "cheaper" gun a few months ago and put roughly 1000 rounds through it (SW990L). I then traded the gun for the carry gun I wanted (M&P .357c). Took the class and finished all the paperwork last week. Now I'm just....waiting *sigh*.


----------



## Brevard

Mine went by pretty quick. I found myself saying I wish it would hurry. Then forgetting about it. My buddy's permit took alittle over 2 months.


----------



## TheManRSW

Yeah, I've heard it should take less than 3 months, but TN is a little backed up with everyone (including myself) getting one at this time and for probably the same reason.


----------



## C-Kicks

I took my class today and got my certificate.


----------



## Hollander

Had one for 10 years in Georgia. Just began to carry either a Walther PPS 9m or Kahr PM9.


----------



## ZO6Vettever

I live in Monroe County Florida AKA the Southernmost Liberal County in the USA. I was really suprised to find out 1 in 28 people here have a CCW permit.


----------



## crinko

got mine in 2006 and i carry everyday :smt023


----------



## mikesommer

ZO6Vettever said:


> I live in Monroe County Florida AKA the Southernmost Liberal County in the USA. I was really suprised to find out 1 in 28 people here have a CCW permit.


Thats a good number, only about 1 in 76 in Ohio, and I'm one of them


----------



## Bigpoppy

I live in eastern NC and received mine about 5 days ago.


----------



## Drake69

Just got mine in the mail yesterday and have already been out of the house concealed. I thought I would be nervous at first but was surprised that I wasn't. I think my "fight-or-flight" sense didn't engage because what I was doing was perfectly legal. I even talked to a cop while I was in the store buying cigarettes and soda and forgot to even tell him I was carrying (VA law doesn't require a declaration to law enforcement, although it is much safer and respectful to do so anyway...).

EDIT: Still will send in my paperwork for the Utah out-of-state CCW which will increase the number of states that recognize my permit, just haven't gotten downtown yet for the fingerprints.


----------



## dave33

Just submitted my application a few days ago. Hopefully I will get my permit before the 4th of July.


----------



## rldmharris14

Just waiting for it to come in, just took the class 2 wks ago.


----------



## DeltaNu1142

JimmySays said:


> I feel every law abiding citizen who is mentally, physically and legally able to carry firearm should. It is your God given right to protect yourself and those close to you, and maybe those who are unable to help themselves.


I don't have a gun here in FL. However, I knew I'd be getting one, and I wanted to be "more" within the law, that is, I wanted to be sure I knew what the laws were and I didn't want to be in a situation where I _couldn't_ carry a gun when I wanted to. I obtained my CCW last year, before the law changed (now good for 5 years instead of 7?)


----------



## Mik

Both me and the wife have completed all the training. Just waiting on SLED to send us the actual permits. Seems like it's taking forever. Also got the UTAH permit which allows carry in most states. By the way, what's the rules in North Carolina about carrying a weapon in a vehicle until the permit arrives? Anybody familiar with it. The NC DOJ website is very confusing about it. (maybe they want it that way) :smt076


----------



## Todd

Mik said:


> By the way, what's the rules in North Carolina about carrying a weapon in a vehicle until the permit arrives? Anybody familiar with it. The NC DOJ website is very confusing about it. (maybe they want it that way) :smt076


http://www.nccrimecontrol.org/Index2.cfm?a=000003,000014,000935,000941

*Handguns in Vehicles *

_It is unlawful to carry a concealed handgun in a vehicle unless the person has a North Carolina concealed carry permit. A person who is not a convicted felon may carry a handgun if not concealed. A handgun is concealed in a vehicle if it cannot be readily seen by a person approaching and if it is readily accessible. A handgun under the front seat or in an unlocked glove box or console is illegal. A handgun openly displayed or in a locked glove box, locked console, or in the trunk is lawful. _​


----------



## eastlandb1

Got mine in. Took about 4 months. Robert


----------



## Recycooler

Both me and my wife have ours .


----------



## cig

I live in the comunist state of Ill. so I can't carry here. I do travel a lot on a mc. so last year I got a Utah ccw which covers about 30 states. Now I carry where I can and throw the gun in the saddle bag where I can't carry. Have a Kel-tec p32 for really hot weather, and an XDSC 9 for other times. :mrgreen:


----------



## Todd

cig said:


> I live in the comunist state of Ill. so I can't carry here. I do travel a lot on a mc. so last year I got a Utah ccw which covers about 30 states. Now I carry where I can and throw the gun in the saddle bag where I can't carry. Have a Kel-tec p32 for really hot weather, and an XDSC 9 for other times. :mrgreen:


Depending on where you travel, please keep in mind that Colorado, Michigan, South Carolina, New Hampshire, Florida, Kansas and West Virginia only honor permits from _residents_ of the issuing states. Since you're not a resident of Utah, your Utah permit is not valid in those states.


----------



## clanger

*....neat topic....*

Here in SoCal the only non-LEO's carrying concealed, pretty much, are the BG's.

The Law here protects Them from Us. Neat huh? Says a lot of what this State thinks of it's citizens. And it's criminal element.

I deeply envy those of you that have made the Grade and have your permits. 
I also would like to congratulate all of you on same, excellent job. 
Carry often, safe and with pride. You can truly make a difference, and, more often than not- do, regardless of what 'others' say.

:smt1099


----------



## lechwe

I just submitted my application a week ago. Will hopefully have it by the end of the month but may have to wait until the end of June.


----------



## jlc

The wife and I have had our CCW licenses since2004 when it became possible in Ohio. My Son and his wife just got theirs this month (May 09)


----------



## timc

Te wife and I have had our CHL's for 9 years now.


----------



## FatRotty

Just finished the class and did the paperwork at sheriffs department have to wait about 90 days then I will be legal. I carry openly and no one says anything.


----------



## wjh2657

Tennessee HCP. If I am awake I have a gun on me. J-Frames rule!


----------



## lechwe

Submitted my app on May 1 and it was issues on May 14. Pretty happy with that timeframe.


----------



## 1shot1kill

I've had mine for 8yrs in the great state of Massachusetts


----------



## Hollander

I have had one in Georgia for the last 10 years. I have been carrying for about 6 months. Wish I would have started sooner. How do you get a non-resident permit in Utah. Would be good to know since it expands the number of states.


----------



## meanmachine1961

CCW in the great state of Alabama for 26 years. Wish they would let us purchase a lifetime instead of renewing every year. The good thing about it is it only costs $5.00 per year to renew in the county that I live in and has been that price for as long as I've had one.


----------



## dosborn

I have had my CCW for about a year. The only down side to CCW permit holders (in Missouri) is that once you have the permit, you can no longer carry open, EVER. So if I want to hike through the woods and carry a pistol I MUST conceal it. But the guy next to me that does not have his permit can open carry (open carry is allowed in most counties but not large municipalities).


----------



## Dapuma

Submitted mine June 30th got it Aug 5th pretty good since Fl says 90ish days. Made a Nice Birthday Present.


----------



## austin88

im looking to get mine within the next few months hopefully. i just need to get some extra cash together


----------



## DennisE

Yes Utah CCW Dennis


----------



## JD413

Just got mine this week after 3 months of waiting!


----------



## kingnova

Had mine for 8 months now.


----------



## O2Si

I have been carrying religiously for eighteen years now. Much of that was under a CCW. Now I carry as a retired officer.


----------



## dondavis3

Many years.

10 with the CCL. - I just received my 3rd 5 years license yesterday.

My wife has a CCL license & carries too.

:smt1099


----------



## ROBINPA

I have had a ccw permit since the early 1960s , so been carrying awhile now.:smt033


----------



## thelonerang3r

I don't- yet. I thought about it but want to hone my accuracy before I get it.


----------



## Sonny Boy

*Two*

CA and UT.


----------



## rock doc

Ohio & Pennsylvania for about a year & carry as much as possible. My workplace denies my 2nd A right.


----------



## SIGness

I come from a long line of carriers.

*7 siblings*

4 brothers - all carry
3 sisters - 2 carry - 1 is currently deployed in Iraq so obviously she's carrying. This is her and her husbands second tour. May the good lord be with them.

My father carries, and my mom she's getting to the point where she wants to learn. She's 68 years old. LOL But one of my brothers is adamantly against this. Well, we'll see.


----------



## MITCH

Have had a CCW for 60 years now. NY--AZ--UT.
Don't leave home without it.
Mitch


----------



## Atroxus

teknoid said:


> Kentucky's too (Concealed carry deadly weapons permit). I was kind of surprised what I could carry after getting it. Switchblades, longer knives, and a lot of things I'd just hurt myself with (chucks, throwing stars, etc.) :numbchuck:
> 
> I've only had my permit for a week, but all I had to get used to was concealing. Open carry is legal here, too. :smt033


I have my CC permit, but I rarely carry.(still trying to help wife over her fear of guns though) Supposedly open carry is legal in my state as well, but i haven't had the balls to test that out since I have heard that a lot of LEOs around here are not aware that it is legal.


----------



## Boss

I am just about to graduate college and I will finally be able to carry everyday, so I am getting my training certification on Tuesday and filing for my CCW liscense on Wednesday. I will be happy to join the CCW community.


----------



## righttoown

Had mine for a little over 2 years.


----------



## Mach One Man

I've had mine for 19 years (5th one). Never leave home without it. Talked my wife into getting hers 8 years ago when she opened her business & figured I would not be around to protect her. Now she shoots better than I do & is always shooting my .45 acps!

**ADVISE** Do not get your CCW just to have it. Committ to a minimum amount of range time per month to stay proficcient in the event that you would ever need to use deadly force. Try to find a self defence, NRA first steps course that is classroom & range time. Usually firing ranges or clubs have them available.


----------



## Tucker

Hubby and I do but I cannot vote for him.


----------



## falchunt

My wife just took her class last weekend. I am as proud as a father of his son. She shot great, and learned quickly...(although I have had her shooting my px4 for several months now)

So now I just have to help her find the right pistol that she can use for ccw...:mrgreen:


----------



## dondavis3

+1 falchunt	

I've found in many walks of life that women can and will excel men because they listen :smt082

And then "DO" better than men who approach most things as "I already know this"

:smt083:smt083

:smt1099


----------



## Martywj

Got mine for here in Texas middle of December, carried everyday since. The wait was 90 days from the time I sent the packet until the card came.
Marty


----------



## nickbeezee

got mine after being in this state for 6 months... in the span of 3 months 7 police officers were shot, 6 died.....so to feel safer I applied for and received mine in 10 days. Been carrying ever since and dont feel much worry when Im traveling around.


----------



## cougartex

Yes, I have had a Texas Concealed Handgun License for 5 years.
:smt082 :smt1099


----------



## Jiu-jitsu fighter

I love having mine. I dont know why I never tried to get one earlier. Now if I can remember to renew it before it goes out I wont have to retake the class again. Trying to talk to the wife about getting her one.


----------



## double tee

Yes from Texas, 6 Months now!


----------



## tropicmaster

My wife and I both have permits, and carry daily.


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

Bought 2- four year permits first, but now I have my LIFETIME. Well worth the money. So glad I live in a state with a lifetime CCW permit. My son has his LIFETIME also, wife and mother have their 4 year permits hopefully getting my wife a LIFETIME permit next.


----------



## flagaman

Have had one in every state i've lived in. So has the wife.


----------



## ZEDDICUS

*Ccp*

DONT HAVE ONE YET WAITING ON IT APPLIED ABOUT A MONTH AGO HOPEFULLY ANY DAY:smt1099:smt1099


----------



## riggergreg

Never leave home without it


----------



## ZEDDICUS

Applied about 5 weeks ago waiting for mine


----------



## johnmed3

Not yet. But I' will be getting my TX CC soon :smt023 !


----------



## ZEDDICUS

Yep, have had mine for a week. It is a hand gun permit concealed or open carry.


----------



## eldirector

Voted "Yes", even though Indiana is not "CCW". Ours is simply a License to Carry. The method is up to you.

The wife, too!


----------



## ssmtbracer

I just got mine a few weeks ago and just picked up a SW sigma 40


----------



## MorganOverlook

I've had a Tennessee carry permit for a couple of weeks now. It just makes sense to me that if you are going to own handguns, you should have a permit to carry them if permits are available to you. Sorry if you live in one of those places where you have to show a "need" and depend on the whims of some county sheriff as to whether you can carry or not.

Hopefully, the Supreme Court will toss some of those laws in upcoming decisions and let somebody besides the bad guys carry firearms.


----------



## jackson45

*jackson45*

Got it today in the mail


----------



## kyxd

I've had mine for five years now, I just renewed it last week


----------



## Bob Birkholz

*ccw*

I am a law abiding responsible citizen and live in Wisconsin. My ccw is for Florida, wich 32 plus states reconize. ccw is a God given right, ccw permit should not be required. However I abide by the law. Criminals do not!


----------



## scpankow

Charlie said:


> The only difference between now and when I first got it is I'm considerably dumber and a little more ornery (is that a word?)!!! :anim_lol:


It is in Texas! Ha! I have my CHL, had it for almost two years now.


----------



## aswayngham

I have been carrying for 24 years.


----------



## ScottChapin

Just got my CCW last month. It just makes life so much easier, even if you don't carry concealed. Besides, in Georgia you would need to have a fishing or hunting license to open carry. Those cost $15 per year as opposed to $75 every 5 years for the CCW.

I don't remember the last time I went walleye hunting with my handguns. Maybe it's all about money?


----------



## mbsteve

I've had my CWP is SC for about a year. Just got around to getting a pistol small enough to carry.
Got a Kahr CW9 in a Crossbreed holster. Too many shooting in the area, feel better being protected.


----------



## shloopter

I had my final interview today. It's been 6 months in the making and now my permit should be in the mail in four weeks. Central California isn't tough, but there's a ton of applications making the process very long.

WOOHOO!


----------



## cowboy2

*CCW Holders*

yes I got mine,my dad and son went and got their's and now my wife is going


----------



## sig225

:watching: ... Got my first :draw: .. in 1983


----------



## bayhawk2

Got my second renewal.I got mine when I was a 
councilman for the city I live in.Just because I guess.
Been carrying ever since.


----------



## Newgenesis

xd40c said:


> I have one for MD and am preparing to apply in FLA.
> 
> MD permit is are all but useless. They give the permit, but then put restrictions on where you can carry.
> 
> I am able to carry to/from work, to/from the bank (Work bank), and on normal business activities. So what does this mean? If I'm on my way home and want to stop at the store, I must dis-arm, unload the weapon, secure it in an enclosed case or holster in the trunk. You see the grocery store is outside of my restrictions. Same if I'm at work. If I go out on a job, I can't stop at 7-11 for a cup of joe without going through the hole disarming thing:smt076. They want you to say "why bother". Meanwhile we've go Murder Capital USA 30 miles away in Baltimore. Baltimore has 1/10 of NYC population but half as many murders. You really do take your life in hands when you go down there. And are the police under any legal obligation to protect you??? NO! Their first obligation is to make it home safe. (Can't really blame them for that.)
> 
> Wow what a rant...


I live on the Eastern Shore of VA about 15 miles from the MD border and boy am I glad they finally built a Wal-Mart on this side of that border so I don't have to put up with that crap. No reciprocity with VA and a quick 1 year in jail if caught carrying minimum. And not to mention that the murder rate is climbing every year in Salisbury and Pokomoke. Gotta say criminals love a disarmed citizenry


----------



## ctnv

*ctnv*

Both my wife and I have ccw in state of residence, NV and in non-resident state of CT. I have a 40 Springfield xd subcompact and wife has a S&W 38 sp + p, j frame with larger grip but finds my 40 has less recoil. Part of energy is used to move slide so recoil is less. Find the 40 too heavy for cc so will purchase a 380, half the weight and smaller profile to carry when back in NV. Light clothing not condusive to carry larger, heavier pistol.

Shoot what u carry and carry what u shoot.


----------



## Shin71

*Call me paranoid*

I have three right now; one from the State (but they will not back you up off duty), one from the Sheriff of the County in which I live (a normal CCW) and one with the small Police Agency I work for part time (the one I usually carry).


----------



## ctnv

*ctnv*



Mike Barham said:


> I have them in AZ and CT, so with reciprocity/recognition, I can carry in most states I visit. Wish I could get one for CA, but that seems like an awful lot of trouble for an annual pilgrimage to wine country.
> 
> Been carrying for...I don't know...years.


My wife and I have ccw in NV and CT, snowbirds with residency in NV for tax purposes and weather. I ride motorcycles. Shoot in Kingman AZ Mohave sportsman club. Cannot make it across country and be legal carrying b/c some states are crazy about citizens legally carrying. Hope this changes with help of NRA.

Shoot what u carry and carry what u shoot.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

have a ccw for oregon and one for pennsylvania..... lived in mississippi when one wasnt required


----------



## Wheeler

Been armed one way or another for the last 48 years, but to answer the question, I do tho I'm not required to. Saves time and hassle. If I'm questioned by any inexperienced LEO, I break out my official creds and that's the end of the story.

I like it that way


----------



## donquan2009

how long does it normally take before you get your ccw


----------



## noway2

donquan2009 said:


> how long does it normally take before you get your ccw


It depends on where you live, both state and locality within the state as there can be a wild amount of difference.

My wife and I just took our CCW safety class last weekend and have an appointment to apply for our permits on the 22nd. I am told that in the county we live in it takes 90 days from then. Other counties in our area take about two weeks on average.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

donquan2009 said:


> how long does it normally take before you get your ccw


my pennsylvania ccw was issued in bucks county, it was an instant issue, they ran a background check just like purchasing a handgun, i walked out with it the 25 minutes later..... my oregon ccw took 6 weeks, they can take up to 8 weeks here


----------



## rgrundy

My wife and I both have our Az. CCW permits. It is the only way you could carry during archery season in some states and we use them for firearm purchases which makes it easy because you need not wait for the NICs check. You just buy it. It's not hard to get. One class and basically if you can legally buy a handgun you get the permit.


----------



## Swiftyjuan

Yes, I have a permit, and I live in Central California. Some parts of California are impossible to get permits; I'm lucky...


----------



## VAMarine

Swiftyjuan said:


> Yes, I have a permit, and I live in Central California. Some parts of California are impossible to get permits; I'm lucky...


Good to see ya' Swifty!

JD


----------



## gunsite

FallGuy said:


> I am just curious to see how many people on this forum actually have a Carry Concealed Weapon License.


yes... 30+ years

.









Located In The Firearms Group


----------



## JBarL

I had one for 6 years now. and I Am also a Texas DPS Certified Concealed Handgun Instructor, A NRA pistol, NRA Home Firearm Safety Instructor as well. I DO NOT go anywhere "unarmed" and trust me I get alot of people I know ask why do I carry all the time. I tell them cause a cop is much heavier to carry. But most of all I just want my family safe when we are away from our home. I can say I dont go out looking for trouble, But I can not control others actions. as long as they dont mess with my family or me then they have no worries.

JBarL


----------



## fast20

teknoid said:


> Kentucky's too (Concealed carry deadly weapons permit). I was kind of surprised what I could carry after getting it. Switchblades, longer knives, and a lot of things I'd just hurt myself with (chucks, throwing stars, etc.) :numbchuck:
> 
> I've only had my permit for a week, but all I had to get used to was concealing. Open carry is legal here, too. :smt033


in kentucky also,, had ccdw for about 15 years.... and we do have open carry like tekniod said.... i grew up in harlan county so ive been carrying in my car since i was 16 and carried concealed way before they pass law...... just one of those mountain boy things...


----------



## fast20

yeah... we have to reup in ky every 6 years... we write 2 checks... 40 to state police and 20 to county....they charge 2 bucks for the picture... thats all you have to do... and when you purchase a gun... just give them your ccwd and they dont even call in the background check because its already been done when you renew... no waiting period either..


----------



## t05ks

Attending carry training in Nov. It wasn't all that long ago that I wouldn't have really considered it, but times change.....


----------



## darbo

Yes, about 7 months now. Light carry is a Taurus 709 Slim, heavier carry is Beretta PX4 full size.


----------



## mossy2775

although i have a ccw in ohio, im in college for law enforcement so will carry that way also, hopefully soon.


----------



## berettatoter

I have two. My resident Indiana permit, and my Non-Resident Utah permit.


----------



## sgms

Sure do. Just as soon as they made a law saying I had to have one to keep carrying.


----------



## LittlestoneAmmo

About 11 years now, first 7 in Florida, last 4 in Georgia. Carrying has become such a part of me it's as automatic as putting on a seat belt in a car. Come to think of it, there are a number of similarities between the two, such as: Hope you never need it, probably will never need it, but if you ever do need it you're gonna' REALLY need it.


----------



## steelhawk

I have one, so does the wife, SIL, and oldest daughter. Son doesn't yet, but is an armed security guard.


----------



## berettatoter

LittlestoneAmmo said:


> About 11 years now, first 7 in Florida, last 4 in Georgia. Carrying has become such a part of me it's as automatic as putting on a seat belt in a car. Come to think of it, there are a number of similarities between the two, such as: Hope you never need it, probably will never need it, but if you ever do need it you're gonna' REALLY need it.


Pretty good analogy. I'm the same way.


----------



## Survivor

issued in 2008


----------



## JohnnyFlake

I just renewed my NV CCW for the 3rd time a couple of months back. I also changed from carrying a Lady Smith 9mm to a Sig P238 .380 with BB 90gr Jacketed HP. Also, I'd like to mention that there has been a wonderful change in the Nevada CCW Carry Law. Prior to this past July, You needed to qualify with each and every handgun, you may want to carry, at any given time. I know people that had qualified, back then, with 8, 10 guns and even more. Under the new law, all you need to do is qualify with any semi-auto and you can then carry any semi-auto you choose to carry. Also, if you qualify with a Revolver, you can then carry any revolver you choose to carry and/or a derringer. NV CCWs need to be renewed every 5 years via a class and re-qualification.


----------



## berettatoter

JohnnyFlake said:


> I just renewed my NV CCW for the 3rd time a couple of months back. I also changed from carrying a Lady Smith 9mm to a Sig P238 .380 with BB 90gr Jacketed HP. Also, I'd like to mention that there has been a wonderful change in the Nevada CCW Carry Law. Prior to this past July, You needed to qualify with each and every handgun, you may want to carry, at any given time. I know people that had qualified, back then, with 8, 10 guns and even more. Under the new law, all you need to do is qualify with any semi-auto and you can then carry any semi-auto you choose to carry. Also, if you qualify with a Revolver, you can then carry any revolver you choose to carry and/or a derringer. NV CCWs need to be renewed every 5 years via a class and re-qualification.


Man, lots of hoops to jump through there!


----------



## alleydude

I can finally answer this poll with YES!


----------



## Raymond

My wife and I both are ccw permit holders.


----------



## berettatoter

alleydude said:


> I can finally answer this poll with YES!


Congrats!:smt033


----------



## Pistol_N00b11

Not yet. Taking my class in MA on Wednesday though! Can't wait!


----------



## chup

I have one for my home State of OHIO and then PA., and Florida.


----------



## Azermiath

I don't have mine yet, but I'm getting mine just after the new years. The way the Sherrif's Sec was implying it I could get it in just a few hours. I'm hopeing but I wouldn't bet my ability to carry on it.


----------



## Raymond

chup said:


> I have one for my home State of OHIO and then PA., and Florida.


Does Ohio CCW holders not receive reciprosity from the states you listed? I know my Tennessee ccw is honored in many other states.


----------



## Azermiath

I just got mine today.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

Azermiath said:


> I just got mine today.


congrats


----------



## berettabone

Had mine since Nov. 15..........Wisconsin


----------



## Idahokid

Applied for mine two weeks ago.Got a Beretta Nano to carry.


----------



## oLovebety

I need an advice. I asked a friend who deals with this stuff regularly to run a background check on me on one of those people search sites. It turned out something on me from some 12 years ago.

Will this be an issue if I apply for CCW permit?


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

oLovebety said:


> I need an advice. I asked a friend who deals with this stuff regularly to run a background check on me on one of those people search sites. It turned out something on me from some 12 years ago.
> 
> Will this be an issue if I apply for CCW permit?


depends on what the issue was..... you should be able to find the ccw application on your local sheriffs website.... the questions are pretty straight forward, if you have a doubt, call your sheriff dept and talk to the ccw invesitgator (they have someone who checks this stuff).... explain the situation to them, see what they say.

if you are denied a ccw, in most justisdictions you may still be able to open carry


----------



## whoppo

CCW? Yes... absolutely! And the wife as well.


----------



## Yiogo

Yes, I do have one. I got it to carry my Swiss Amy knife........just kidding.  Yiogo


----------



## Brevard13

JohnnyFlake said:


> I just renewed my NV CCW for the 3rd time a couple of months back. I also changed from carrying a Lady Smith 9mm to a Sig P238 .380 with BB 90gr Jacketed HP. Also, I'd like to mention that there has been a wonderful change in the Nevada CCW Carry Law. Prior to this past July, You needed to qualify with each and every handgun, you may want to carry, at any given time. I know people that had qualified, back then, with 8, 10 guns and even more. Under the new law, all you need to do is qualify with any semi-auto and you can then carry any semi-auto you choose to carry. Also, if you qualify with a Revolver, you can then carry any revolver you choose to carry and/or a derringer. NV CCWs need to be renewed every 5 years via a class and re-qualification.


I'm glad I just have to go to the Sheriff's office pay my money and have it renewed. If you renew before the license expires you don't have to take the class or anything. If it expires you have to redo it all.


----------



## WH

I got my CCW because people seem to be getting really desperate out there, and you know what they say about desperate people. I'm out in the middle of nowhere in Texas, and I had a rough time finding a place to take a class. Then I searched on google and found a place that does online classes. Now, you can't get a concealed handgun license from Texas from this place, but you could get a non resident license from virginia and it's accepted in Texas. So, for all the people out there who don't have their permit yet, I used onlinegunclass.com I even called the Texas department of public safety just to make sure I would be legal carrying in Texas with this non resident license, and everything's legal. I'm glad a found this, I've had guns since I was little, and I just needed a legal way to carry them. Kudos to onlinegunclass.com I'm recommending them to everybody.


----------



## Nano

Got my Texas CHL in the mail today. Took 34 days start to finish. I am proud to have it and will be carrying a Beretta Nano. Great little gun.


----------



## Ricky59

I've had my Minnesota permit for years ..
Need to renew this year ..


----------



## Yiogo

Yes, I do. Yiogo


----------



## matt_the_millerman

Just got mine today, been waiting about three months to post with a yes!:smt1099 Just in time to carry the whole time we made a trip downtown, gotta love this good 'ol US of A!


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

matt_the_millerman said:


> Just got mine today, been waiting about three months to post with a yes!:smt1099 Just in time to carry the whole time we made a trip downtown, gotta love this good 'ol US of A!


congrats


----------



## AK_Maine_Iac

I had one in the state of Maine for over 20 years. When i move up here to Alaska 18 years ago i spent $$$$ for CCW classes and state and federal paperwork. Got my CC permit. Two months later they changed the laws.:buttkick: Permit no longer needed. As long as you are over 21 and not a felon you can cc.
Been legally carrying every day sense June 1 1969.


----------



## Mr.Bluster

You do realize that the non-concealed carries are going to reverse self-select. In other words, they won't register on your poll while those of us who are licensed will.


----------



## willie848

Im sure its many


----------



## scooter

Mr.Bluster said:


> You do realize that the non-concealed carries are going to reverse self-select. In other words, they won't register on your poll while those of us who are licensed will.


I dont understand your point...the poll is who DOES have a license to carry concealed..not who carries open?


----------



## cuddlbug00

I have mine and carry faithfully everyday! lol


----------



## tom1911sigfreak

I've had mine for a year now, In va you can open carry without a permit! Thats a long cry from where I lived from in NJ (bunch of firearm haters!)


----------



## BurgerBoy

I have a Kentucky CCDW license.


----------



## CenterMass

I'm about 2 weeks into my waiting period here in NC, working on my wife to get hers also. As soon as it comes in I will be heading down to the gun shop for a few new additions to my collection...


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier

Indiana lifetime LTCH (License to Carry a Handgun). Open or concealed.


----------



## gr8t1dini

I agree tom1911sigfreak, NJ has some major gun haters! I think it's all those years of liberals in office! I live in NJ and wish I could live elsewhere. I just got my handgun last month(man what a hassle) and I want to get a ccw permit how long should I wait to do so? Should I wait at all?


----------



## General

*California Carry Weapon*

Been carrying for 2 months now. 
S&W M&P .45
Springfield sub compact 9mm
In 7 days get my new Guncrafter Industries Model No 2 50 GI
Soon to qualify with that and add to CCW list of carry weapons.
Guncrafter Industries : 50GI Model No.1

DO NOT LEAVE HOME WITHOUT IT.:draw:


----------



## birdbrain

I've had mine about 15yr now


----------



## MrJport10

We in Arizona are not required to obtain a permit to carry concealed. However, i will be taking the class sometime this summer. Being so new to handguns, I feel it is imperative that I take the class for hands on training and safety, and to be sure I know exactly what the law says on ALL aspects of carrying. I want to be 100% sure of everything from how to act when dealing with law enforcement, to where u can and can't carry, to the most important aspect of carrying: knowing everything the law says on use of deadly force. It is crucial to know these things.


----------



## skullfr

Whatever you do print out your states laws and read them carefully.It is all in there.I know when I took my state required CCW class I was dissapointed about what was left out.There is a lot of free info out there if ya spend a lil time looking.It all comes down to the old saying of "ignorance of the law is no excuse."


----------



## LefteeTris

I carry a sawed off shot gun illegally. Lol joking. I got one here in pa


----------



## LefteeTris

gr8t1dini said:


> I agree tom1911sigfreak, NJ has some major gun haters! I think it's all those years of liberals in office! I live in NJ and wish I could live elsewhere. I just got my handgun last month(man what a hassle) and I want to get a ccw permit how long should I wait to do so? Should I wait at all?


I dunno how NJ works but you don't need a weapon to have a permit. Get it now. In PA it only takes 20 minutes. Fill out the paper sit while they do the checks and if you pass you get your pic taken.


----------



## gunfan

I have mine, and have for about 6 years. I could open carry, but it scares the "sheeple." I just want to be left unmolested. If people leave me the #ell alone, I am just fine.

Scott


----------



## Potsy

I've carried for over 44 years now. As a retired PO, I also can carry concealed in the 50 States under HR 218. I carry every time I step outside. Ya never know when you might need a 'friend'.


----------



## PARABROAD

Got mine last month in Florida. Moved from the UK 14 months ago. 
The big difference between USA and UK in my personal opinion is that the gun laws here make for a less violent society.
UK suffers with more violent crime than USA. Fact...
the English law went soft whilst searching for election votes a considerable time ago. The BGs are the only ones that are armed.
British police have upped their armed numbers but, as we all know, they cant be everywhere at the 'wrong time and wrong place'
Its a very reassuring position for me to be in knowing that for the first time, I am able to match the aggression level aimed at my family, friends or me. I've had training and carry a Kimber 1911 pro carry 2. Covert 4" with Crimson grips. Still trying to find an IWB hybrid that can take Crimson.
Fight to protect this very valuable legislation at all costs. 
Be very clear on what a prospective elected government aim to do with your right before you go to the ballet boxes later this year ( do they have ballot boxes in the states ? ).;


----------



## skullfr

WEEE,I just checked the Tx DPS web site.My permit is in the mail.Now I am a legally toting old man.Im afraid to look at the pic on it-my photos are considered roach control.


----------



## velo99

Sent mine off today so I didn't click on anything. Ask again in six weeks.


----------



## Easy_CZ

I've been carrying for a couple of years now. Started EDC-ing with a Kahr CW45 in a Looper OWB holster and two extra mags. Upgraded to a Ruger SR1911 and also purchased a S&W Model 38 Airweight as a BUG. I'm currently carrying the 1911 strong side in a Mitch Rosen OWB with two extra mags and the M38 in Akers leather on the weak side. 

On Nov. 1 of this year, we will have the option to legally open carry in Oklahoma. Most of the CC folks I know won't be OC-ing on a regular basis, if at all. The majority are looking forward to not being charged with brandishing if we inadvertently expose our weapon(s) to the sheeple.


----------



## Easy_CZ

LefteeTris said:


> I dunno how NJ works but you don't need a weapon to have a permit. Get it now. In PA it only takes 20 minutes. Fill out the paper sit while they do the checks and if you pass you get your pic taken.


Twenty minutes?!!! Holy crap!!! That's Suh-weet!!!

Here in the Sooner State, we are lucky to get ours within 90 days!


----------



## mustang652

Yes, I now do CC all the time. I've never really been comfortable with OC, makes me feel like a target, so when a murder occurred at the next major intersection north of here, I decided it was time to get a CC permit. Due to recent events, I decided that it was time to upscale and carry my 9UC with Federal Premium +P, 147 JHPs instead of my .380.


----------



## Easy_CZ

FallGuy said:


> I am just curious to see how many people on this forum actually have a Carry Concealed Weapon License.


Yo! It's the only way to fly.


----------



## njmike

Yes, I have a PA Licence to Carry A Firearm. It's needed to CCW.. Wish I could get one of NJ and NYC since I spend time in both states. I always carry my handgun and I feel as if I'm not completely dressed if I don't have it.


----------



## MikeyIdaho

Just got mine today actually for my home state of idaho. Will be getting Arizona and/or Utah as well in the next year or so, I don't travel much so it's not a rush.


----------



## chessail77

Have one for Fla. and don't need one here in AZ.


----------



## AntzMa

I plan to get one someday just to go through the class, but as listed above. I don't need a permit to conceal carry in AZ.


----------



## oak1971

Got mine first chance I could when CCW was passed here.


----------



## Ricky59

I've been carrying for 5 years ..
renewal class last weekend .. were all good for another 5 years ...


----------



## CMC

In the poll it suggests that there are some states the will exempt a permit for Military? is that Active Duty or Vet's? and what states do this?


----------



## genesis

CMC said:


> In the poll it suggests that there are some states the will exempt a permit for Military? is that Active Duty or Vet's? and what states do this?


I have a CCW. I live in Wisconsin. I don't know about an exemption for military, but Wisconsin will accept a DD214 in lieu of a _required hand gun training course_.

Semper Fi

Don <><


----------



## niadhf

Nope. I have a License to Carry Pistol, but nowhere does it say (nor the law here that anyone has shown me yet) "Concealed"


----------



## Ricky59

I'm glad Wisconsin came on board also.. My Minnesota permit is honored in Wisconsin.. Iowa and South Dakota now.. That covers my travels locally..


----------



## Harryball

Had mine for the last 10 years.


----------



## prevost

wife and I both, 5 years, florida.http://www.handgunforum.net/newreply.php?p=78626&noquote=1


----------



## DickO

Got mine in May of this year and am now in the middle of researching what it is I'm going to carry. Have read a multitude of information on all the various choices and luckily have had the chance to fire most all the major calibers (except those really "big" things). So now I'm down to about four brands that I now will go to the gunshops with and see if I can try them out. Living 30 miles the 'wrong' way out of the big city area doesn't help much either. But will be getting to it soon.


----------



## bigplow

the wife and I are taking the class this sunday


----------



## rex

Have had one for 20 years.


----------



## FloridaGuy

I just recently received my CWL here in Florida. It is my understanding that it is also valid in 38 of the other states because of reciprocity agreements with these states.


----------



## SilverC6

I have had mine for six years.


----------



## xring3

I do not have one YET.......however, I have the application and I am proceeding with the rest of the formalities......my reasoning may be different than the majority of CCW holders......as I roam around the country and procure firearms using my 03 C&R license, a carry permit (in Oklahoma it is conceled and open carry) just makes sense and MAY make the difference if a person is stopped for some reason a question comes up as to why there is a firearm in the back seat and they don't accept the 03 C&R explanation......just another form of insurance...........ALSO, who knows what Washington may do in the future.


----------



## skinnyb

Yep. Wife and I both


----------



## plinker56

YEP, for 2 yrs now but not from Illinois though. LOL


----------



## MarineScott

Being former military, I can just apply to get one, but I will be taking the class with my wife Feb 2'13........knowledge is the best tool.


----------



## XD40inAVL

I checked yes, as I have applied, hopefully will get a call in another 40 days or so to go back to the Sheriff Dept to pick it up.


----------



## Cavere

Taking my utah permit class on Tuesday. I might apply for AZ permit at the same time in case I feel the need to carry there or NV. I think it's like $5 extra.


----------



## biggjimm

Just took the Texas chl class last week, waiting on my license. Class took 11hrs and 15mins. Didn't seem that long because we learned a lot in that class, lots of videos and are instructor was pretty cool to. Cant wait for to start caring my baby, full size PX4 Storm .40 inox.


----------



## Paul1954

I live in NYS where it has always and remains a tough state to obtain a CC permit. I got mine over twenty years ago, so glad I did. My Dad convinced me to do so and co-registered his handguns with me. Upon his passing I simply was able to take possesion of his, just that simple. Anyone who owns handguns should seriously consider doing this so there guns can remain in the family without intervention of anyone else. I now have mine co-registered with my son, he got his permit two years ago.


----------



## Cavere

Yeah aimhigh with the last post has four posts all about that company... Weird...

On an unrelated note I am still waiting for my utah CFP but my m&p 9c has to go in for warranty work. So when I do get my permit in the next month sadly my carry gun will not be back yet.


----------



## XD40inAVL

NC's covers handguns only.


----------



## justholsterit

Yep....Licensed in 28 states to carry concealed unrestricted


----------



## woodstock

Had mine for 7 or 8 years.
Mostly carry a S&W 325.
Never leave home without it.


----------



## Scorpion8

FallGuy said:


> I am just curious to see how many people on this forum actually have a Carry Concealed Weapon License.


Yup, got mine years ago when an AK CC Permit meant you were NICS exempt. That changed, and concealed carry no longer requires a permit here, but I keep mine for reciprocity in other states, should the need arise.


----------



## HOPELESS

Yes I do but just having one mean nothing if you don't keep up with the new laws of your state. I used the Seventh Edition in Fl. Gutmacher put new laws on his site, and then puts a new book out about every 5 years. Not knowing the laws is as bad as not having your firearm!


----------



## SailDesign

Nope - don't have. Never seen the need. But have nothing against those that do. Each to their own.


----------



## TomR

I've had one since Texas CHL's started.


----------



## scarr25

I can carry in about 35 States, just not NJ where I live.


----------



## HOPELESS

I would think it is crazy not to have one inthe sunshine state!


----------



## EvilTwin

Another old thread brought to light... IM carrying right now, and My license to carry means I can carry concealed or open... BTW I've had a license to carry since 1977 after retiring from the Army.
Bill aka ET


----------



## Alycat

I have resident CCW Delaware as well a Utah non res


----------



## NGIB

I have GA and SC...


----------



## Darthvader

I'm in South Carolina and I've had mine for 3 years.


----------



## iwilc2

Yep, for about 20 yrs now



Len


----------



## Loknload

Had mine since I turned 21 and now I'm getting ready to turn 60.


----------



## OwnG27LCPP85

Yes, and my wife too.

"All that is necessary for the triumph of evil is that good men do nothing. " - Edmund Burke


----------



## DirtyDog

I've had one since the late 1990s. My wife now has hers, too.


----------



## CeltKnight

I got one here in AL the day after I turned 21 (now you only have to be 18 ... wish it'd been so then). 

I was already working for a police dept (dispatcher/jailer) and not long thereafter became a sworn officer at another one (I unofficially "reserved" at the old one until going on the road with the other one). I tried to keep one even then, but finances, shift-work, etc. were not conducive and so I spent most of my career w/o one. Upon retiring, though, not content to trust myself to 18 USC 296 (c) (A.K.A. "HR218" which allows retired LEOs to carry ... mostly ... sort of ... just not ... well we figure out where not to carry when we wind up getting in deep trouble just like anyone else with various states' gun-free laws), I applied for an was issued a Retired LEO CCW by the sheriff of my county (AL law covers this). CCWs in AL actually have some perks that are better than the federal law for retired LEOs, believe it or not. 

My wife has had a permit since right after we started dating (we were on opposite ends of the state and one o'my Walthers became and remains HER Walther). She cannot carry at work, but so long as she parks in the common/customer area she can have it in the car for securing the property and to have on her way home. GREAT shot, the little lady. Has to shoot tiny guns as she has tiny hands and her right arm is held together by a plate and six screws (auto crash), but she can pick the eye-ball she wants to hit (and hit fast) from 7 yards and in. Now both step-sons have permits (only one currently has a handgun) ... the other three keep "thinking about it," though one lives out of state so will have to go through that state's process.

I always suggest to gun-owners to get a permit if they are able. Even if they don't intend to carry, there may come that day when they realize they need to. Or, it might keep them out of trouble going to or from a range if they accidentally run afoul of their state's gun laws about transporting weapons w/o a permit (in AL if the weapon is loaded or not secured out of immediate reach and ammo stored separately, a permit is required ... can you see a problem if their tiny car has no trunk and everything is in one bag?).


----------



## SouthernBoy

TOF said:


> I have one.
> 
> In Arizona we can carry open but if we go into a post office and a few other places we need to leave the weapon in the car. Without the carry permit, if you stuff it under the seat or a coat so passerby's won't see it you are breaking the law. I got my permit as much to allow hiding the pistol momentarily as to actualy carry concealed.
> 
> I do carry concealed part of the time but open most of the time.
> 
> We need to excercise our open carry right if we wish to keep it. IMHO
> 
> Enjoy.:smt1099


As I understand it, Arizona is a "constitutional carry state". That means no permit is required for carrying a sidearm, concealed or open.


----------



## PT111Pro

Yap, for some years. CHL-TX.
I encourage everyone to get one and wear a firearm on the belt. 

Rights are only than more than a piece of paper when rights can and will be actually in the real world outside of computerscreens exercised.


----------



## VIP357

Have had one for 7 years now, and I only carry a pocket knife. My Desert Eagle is a little too heavy and Big to conceal


----------



## desertman

SouthernBoy:


> As I understand it, Arizona is a "constitutional carry state". That means no permit is required for carrying a sidearm, concealed or open.


Indeed it is, since August 2010. As of then no permit is required to carry openly or concealed. Before that you could only carry openly without a permit, concealed, a permit was required. The poster is correct in that you may not bring a weapon in any place that prohibits firearms on their premises. It has to be clearly posted. This applies to whether you have a permit or not. They are incorrect in stating that you may not leave it hidden in a vehicle without having a concealed weapons permit. *Before* Arizona went "Constitutional Carry" it would have been illegal as the poster had stated. This was but one of the arguments that was presented to the legislature in getting "Constitutional Carry" status implemented. Much of the credit for getting this status goes to the "Arizona Citizens Defense League". Of which I am proud to call myself a member. I also have an Arizona "Concealed Weapons Permit" (CWP) for reciprocity purposes. It also allows you to enter an establishment that serves alcohol providing that it is not posted and you do not drink. Without the permit you can not enter these establishments period, unless it's a dire emergency. It also allows you to purchase firearms without the dealer having to perform the NICS check. Just fill out the 4473 and off you go. Great if there is another government shutdown or other potential problems with the NICS system.


----------

